# Pork tenderloin jerky



## cheekydb (Nov 9, 2013)

Does anyone have any experience with pork tenderloin jerky?  A couple of local meat markets sell it and it's fantastic!!  I have a couple different seasoning blends I want to experiment with, and I was planning on putting 2-3 hours of smoke on it first.  Do I have to freeze it for 30 days before eating?


----------



## woodcutter (Nov 10, 2013)

Here is a good thread on pork loin jerky.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/73383/a-step-by-step-jerky-recipe-part-one

I have made venison loin jerky in the dehydrator and it was very good.


----------

